
Anandtech: Ryzen 3000 Post-Review BIOS Update: Larger ST Gains, Some Gains/Loss - hajile
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14632/amd-ryzen-3000-review-bios-update-recap
======
gigatexal
0 to 10% perf from a bios update. Wow.

